# I Have to Get these two Kittens!



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi everyone! New guy here. I want to get a kitten/kittens. People are all telling me get two as one will be lonely. Others tell me get one as two will keep you awake all night. I'm torn. I saw this and want to adopt these two cats...Elliott and Violet.

















http://www.wharfrescue.ca/

Check the link above...man, I cant believe people would do that to a cat, as in Elliotts case! So sad....I am definitely interested in these two. I have to learn how much to feed them. When? Dry or wet? Lots to learn yet but I'm willing to give it a whirl. Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Get both, get both, get both!!!!

I'm speaking from experience. Kittens have so much energy, they need a little running partner. Not sure if that'll help you sleep, I put my twins in their bedroom every night. It's all they've ever known. But members here have lots of tricks and hints about getting through the night with kittens. 

Poor little Elliott!  

They're both adorable, run, don't walk!  

Oh, mostly wet food - and you can feed kittens all they want!


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Get both, get both, get both!!!!
> 
> I'm speaking from experience. Kittens have so much energy, they need a little running partner. Not sure if that'll help you sleep, I put my twins in their bedroom every night. It's all they've ever known. But members here have lots of tricks and hints about getting through the night with kittens.
> 
> ...


Really? All they want? Won't their little tummies explode? :yikes


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

Capta said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > Get both, get both, get both!!!!
> ...



Yeah, I just saw the Vacuum trick on the Board! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Won't their little tummies explode?


:lol: :lol: 

Others will give you advice on exact amounts, but they burn up soooo many calories running around that you won't have to worry about kittens getting fat!


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

marie73 said:


> > Won't their little tummies explode?
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> ...


I see you have four cats. Wow, is it a lot of work? You must be cleaning Litterboxes all day!  Cat hair everywhere? Do you let them outside?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have three litter boxes, I clean them at least once a day, but it only takes about 2 minutes to scoop all three. They all have long hair, but only Cleo's is noticeable. On my pillow and the sheet next to me. Looks like I sleep with a cave man! They have toys and 5 cat trees and 9 window sills they can sit on. There are two bird feeders they watch outside. They do NOT go outside. It's not safe where I live - dogs, evil teenagers, coyotes, poison, traffic, etc. 

It's really not much work, they're so fun to watch, especially the twins. They give me so much love and companionship. Cleo comforts me when I'm down. She's my talker. 

Find a good vet and make sure you have money put aside in case something happens. 

I can't imagine not having my girls in my life.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, get both! We currently have eight, and I occasionally foster litters of kittens, so the numbers in our house fluctuate...but it is GREAT FUN! I also found that my *best* kitties were a Trio from the same litter, two brothers and a sister. They did *everything* together; eat, sleep, play...everything. Anywhere one was, you knew the other two weren't far behind.


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

marie73 said:


> I have three litter boxes, I clean them at least once a day, but it only takes about 2 minutes to scoop all three. They all have long hair, but only Cleo's is noticeable. On my pillow and the sheet next to me. Looks like I sleep with a cave man! They have toys and 5 cat trees and 9 window sills they can sit on. There are two bird feeders they watch outside. They do NOT go outside. It's not safe where I live - dogs, evil teenagers, coyotes, poison, traffic, etc.
> 
> It's really not much work, they're so fun to watch, especially the twins. They give me so much love and companionship. Cleo comforts me when I'm down. She's my talker.
> 
> ...


Well, their all gorgeous! Sounds like you love them all! The Vet...that's something lots of people keep telling me that I'll end up paying thousands of dollars in the long run with the two of them. Hey, I have four daughters, I can handle two more kids! :luv


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Yes, get both! We currently have eight, and I occasionally foster litters of kittens, so the numbers in our house fluctuate...but it is GREAT FUN! I also found that my *best* kitties were a Trio from the same litter, two brothers and a sister. They did *everything* together; eat, sleep, play...everything. Anywhere one was, you knew the other two weren't far behind.


Eight cats!? Wow, how many Litterboxes do you have? Yes, I'm leaning to getting both. I'll be meeting them tomorrow and as soon as I see them both, I KNOW I'll want them both!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Two is much better than one! When you only have one, you can't get adorable pictures of two exhausted kitties curled up tight in a ball together! Seriously, though, they'll be great companions to each other, and a cat that has a playmate is a cat who's less likely to destroy your home because he's bored!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

After four girls, two cats should be a breeeeeze! :lol: 

I wanted to comment about litterboxes. 
Like I said, we have eight cats, but we have had as many as a dozen at times. I usually only keep two litterboxes..._but with a twist_. I keep one standard "jumbo" box in the bedroom for whatever cats are sleeping with me and the main litterbox is a home-made one that is 2'x2'x4', looks just like a Hope Chest but has a cat-flap in the front center and is vented to the outside to help control dust and immediate poop-odor. As long as the cats kick sand (_litter_) over their poop, it neutralizes the smell and the only odor we get is a slight whiff from a fresh stinky as it drops out and before it gets covered. If the kitty doesn't cover it the vent pulls most of that odor outside anyways.

No guests have *ever* smelled "cat" in our home. We also keep cat hair under control by feeding premium food, frequent brushing of the long-hairs and frequent sweeping/vacuuming.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unless they get injured or sick, they just need their basic shots, which they may receive at the shelter, and yearly check-ups, which aren't that much. Your shelter may take care of their spay/neuter surgery or give you a low-cost coupon. Even if they stay inside like mine, I would get them microchipped, which is very inexpensive also, I think our Humane Society charges $15 per cat.

Cali broke two toes when she was about four months old (jumping down from the kitchen counter and bringing a saucer down with her which landed on her foot). And Cleo was sick when I got her and I didn't know it yet. Those have been my only unexpected expenses. 

Thousands? 8O Not normally.


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

WhiteKitties said:


> and a cat that has a playmate is a cat who's less likely to destroy your home because he's bored!


Ah, never thought about that...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, with two, you get cuddles!


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful and helpful responses! I am so excited, I cannot wait to get these two home. I believe I was told that they would be ready in 2-3 weeks. Argghh...oh, well, at least I can start buying all the necessities now. I'll keep you guys informed as the process goes on and when I get them home I'll have plenty of stories and photos!


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Yup, with two, you get cuddles!



Awwww! That is soooo cute!!! What happened to the kitty with the blue wrap on?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, I hope you get them, their so cute.


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

DesnBaby said:


> Aww, I hope you get them, their so cute.


I just got an Email from the lady running the Shelter, shes bringing them in to meet me tomorrow!!(Their in a shelter an hour away, and she's willing to bring them in to town) I'll then pay for them BOTH......then in 2 weeks....their mine!! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> What happened to the kitty with the blue wrap on?


That's Cali - the one who broke her two toes. Thanksgiving day, of course!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

Both very cute kittens! i hope you get them =] , can't wait for the storys and pictures


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How exciting that you are adding 2 kitites to your family! How old are your human kids? The cats can be great companions for them.


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

Leazie said:


> How exciting that you are adding 2 kitites to your family! How old are your human kids? The cats can be great companions for them.


My daughters are 15,13,11 and 9. And their all very excited and willing to help to raise them.
Are all those cats yours? 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Capta said:


> Are all those cats yours? 8O


 :lol: Sorry, I had to laugh! We have several members here who have a houseful of kitties!
Here were our 8 when we first moved in, 2001. You can also see part of the LitterChest.









Here is a pic of the group from about 2006, or so...









I just took a current group shot the other night but I haven't downloaded it from the camera yet.
h


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Are all those cats yours? 8O


 :lol: :lol: 

Warning: I only had *one* cat when I joined......


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Getting at least two kitties is a must!!!  Especially when they are that cute!

I had only one kitty for 3 months and then I decided to adopt another one because I felt my kitty wasn't happy being alone all day while we're working. We saw a difference as soon as we adopted the second one!  They are so cute together! 

I would have a third one if I could... but my boyfriend doesn't want until we get a house (we live in an apartment!). I agree with him but I don't know if I'll be able to resist... lol


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Capta said:
> 
> 
> > Are all those cats yours? 8O
> ...


Wow, that is some gang! 8O I don't know if I can handle that many cats, but you never know. After meeting all you crazy cat people here, you may rub off on me :wink


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

Luvkitties said:


> Getting at least two kitties is a must!!!  Especially when they are that cute!
> 
> I had only one kitty for 3 months and then I decided to adopt another one because I felt my kitty wasn't happy being alone all day while we're working. We saw a difference as soon as we adopted the second one!  They are so cute together!
> 
> I would have a third one if I could... but my boyfriend doesn't want until we get a house (we live in an apartment!). I agree with him but I don't know if I'll be able to resist... lol


Yep, I'm definitely adopting both.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Capta said:


> I don't know if I can handle that many cats, but you never know. After meeting all you crazy cat people here, you may rub off on me :wink


Oh, you never know...we'll definitely roll you around a little bit and get you covered in cat fur! :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Capta said:


> Leazie said:
> 
> 
> > How exciting that you are adding 2 kitites to your family! How old are your human kids? The cats can be great companions for them.
> ...



Haha, I believe they have ME! 

I think if you have 4 girls you have to get 4 cats. If I am not mistaken I think it is a law.


----------



## catalat (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww they are both gorgeous.

From experience I say get two.. I just recently got a kitten because my sisters cat Maurice was so lonely. He would constantly follow me around crying.. and just seemed like he needed a friend.

Since we got Delaney, he has been so much more active and happy. He cleans her, snuggles her, and even lets her nurse on his tummy LOL they are so cute together. Maurice is such a happier boy since we got him a little sister.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Definitely both of them.
We have 4 cats at our house aged 8, 6, 4, and 2. 
If I could have gotten more than one at a time, I would have done so the first time around.
My 4 are all emergency rescues so I didn't have the opportunity to get more than one at a time. I did notice a drastic change in my 8 year old when I first brought home his little sister.
He was a lazy brat when he was by himself, and when I brought his 4 week old sister home, he did a complete 360 on me. I am glad that I had found such a terrific companion for him because it brought the kitten out of him again. 
Yep, you definitely need both of them.
Welcome to the forum and be prepared to have lots of help along the way. You couldn't ask for a better bunch of people to talk to no matter what the problem is.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on adopting both of them! They're just adorable.

We've had a lot of friendly debates on here about whether having _one _cat (as I do) is a good thing. I've purposely adopted two "must be an only" cats, just because I decided I really preferred one. I'm the doter type, so I can't imagine having to dote twice as much! But having said that, the one area where two would be _so much better _is when you go on vacation. My current guilt-load of 100% would be reduced to about 5% if I just knew Murphy had another living thing in the house, preferably a cat, to entertain him while we're gone.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I usually only "vote" for two when they're kittens. Cinderella would very much prefer having me all to herself.


----------



## Capta (Sep 5, 2009)

October said:


> Congrats on adopting both of them! They're just adorable.
> 
> We've had a lot of friendly debates on here about whether having _one _cat (as I do) is a good thing. I've purposely adopted two "must be an only" cats, just because I decided I really preferred one. I'm the doter type, so I can't imagine having to dote twice as much! But having said that, the one area where two would be _so much better _is when you go on vacation. My current guilt-load of 100% would be reduced to about 5% if I just knew Murphy had another living thing in the house, preferably a cat, to entertain him while we're gone.


 There will be no one in my House from 7 AM to 3 PM, so having the two of them to keep each other occupied will be very important I think. Oh, one other quick question....
some people like to keep a radio on when their away. This may sound silly, but what do channels do you guys leave it on? Talk radio? Country? Rock? Does it really matter?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's not silly at all. I've noticed having some kind of background or "white" noise helps to calm my girls. I leave a small t.v. on. It also helps because then the house isn't totally quiet and every little tiny sound doesn't freak them out. I used to leave it on Animal Planet, but since they don't watch it, it doesn't matter. Now I leave it on TNT. Who doesn't like Bones?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

A lot of us have cats who are home alone during the day, and there's really no indication they mind that. They're sleeping away, probably glad they have us all to themselves when we get home at night.

I used to think Animal Planet was a good channel to leave on -- until you see those Animal Cops shows where animals are being mistreated! So we just leave the radio on. Instrumental music is one thing that we both could interpret the same way since it's not based on understanding a language, so I kind of like that idea. Okay, I'm not well.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think Baby would like another cat around. :wink: Classical music is very soothing for their sensitive ears.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats on the 2 kitties, they're adorable!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I live on the main road in my subdivision, so there are a decent amount of cars going by. My girls love to lay on the window sills and watch the cars and people and dogs. If you live somewhere like this, you could just let them enjoy the activity around the house. If not, it certainly can't hurt to leave a radio on, but like some others said, they really just sleep all day while you're gone! I go for walks every morning, and even when I'm only gone 20 minutes I'll come home to find Fern sound asleep in the front window, playing 'roadkill kitty' on her back with paws up in the air..... :roll:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I agree that having two makes things easier...but can also be harder, lol.

We got Muffin when Doran was 4 months, and thank goodness for that! Doran was a little terror, but then he could terrorize Muffin, who loved it. Problem being with them 3 months apart they went through all their phases one after the other. So When Doran hit 7 months he was a HUGE PITA...he grew out of it at 10-11 months...And Muffin started his PITA phase. *sighs* So the first year can be frustrating...but I think easier with them the same age. Now Muffin's a year old and I'm so glad I decided to keep them both. They're love brothers, lol


----------

